# Is it too late to teach an old dog "new tricks"?



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Great Lakes Hunting Retriever Club
Michigan Hunting Retriever Club
Southern Michigan Hunter Retriever Club - Home
St. Clair Flats HRC
Here are a few HRC clubs in southern Michigan. Find a training day and go have some fun with dog people. It is never to late get your dog to do what it was breed for.
Jim


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

It's never too late to train a dog.  I think an older dog would do great in obedience, they would definitely be more focused than a young dog. Once you get through novice she will need to jump so as long as there are no physical limitations she can go to higher levels for competition if that is what you want. Rally Obedience is another venue that is fun for all dogs - each venue has it's plus and minuses.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I say go for it. Both you and Amber will have a blast and meet new people.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Go for it there are several good programs. One you might look into is Danny Farmer/Judy Aycock. Not as expensive as some out there. But they are both an accomplished pro and an extremely successful amateur. They know their stuff and have proven it with their dogs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ambigirl, I am in Michigan :wavey: I belong to MIHRC and Marshbank's golden retriever club. 

I say TRAIN!!! Heck you may not get to do tests, but the training is FUN! Teddi my 4 year old, can mark until the sun goes down, however she will not pick up a duck. Not going to happen. Still I can play with her at her level. You may have to modify your "level" but maybe not. You just never know. I am a firm believer you can teach an old dog new tricks, you just have to be prepared to modify the goals. 

MIHRC is a great group of people. Really laid back. HRC is UKC hunt tests, different than AKC. Being a member allows us access to their training grounds in Fenton. There is a lot of land, and 4 ponds. Marshbanks has a monthly training session at Omega Farms in Williamston (3rd Sat of every month) until weather interferes. I think the last one is Oct but not sure. I am planning on going this month. I "think" they are open to non members, but you have to pay a higher fee at the practice. I know the one I went to, last year there were labradors there. They would not be members of the golden retriever club. 

I hope I meet you out in the field!


----------



## Ambigirl9 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, thank goodness for a GR forum!!  I will definitley follow through with Amber's training and thanks to all for the great advice! Ambie has definite potential to become an excellent field dog with the right training, so I will contact these programs ASAP. Once again a big thanks from me and Amber!


----------

